# Wafcol Salmon & Potato??



## SPUDSMUM (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone feed their dogs on Wafcol???

I have a five month old black lab who has never had firm poops since we had him ... two weeks ago he got really poorly and had blood & mucus :scared:

Vet put him on Royal Canin Sensitivity Control and within 36 hours his poops were the best they had ever been ... she suggested that we keep him on a fish diet so we plumped for James Welbeloved fish & rice ... started introducing it really slowly swopping 10% every couple of days ... got to 60/40 and we were back to where we started :confused1:

We have put him back on 100% sensitivity and hey presto back to normal ... someone recommened Wafcol but I have never heard of it.

Is it any good?


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I raw feed but this is the only kibble I have on stand by, in case of emergency ie ran out of raw. Completely cereal free which is a plus in my book


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My friend's dog was put on the Wafcol salmon and potato after stomach troubles and he has been ok with it. I believe that Barking Heads also do a salmon and potato which is supposed to be good. I am going to try that for mine as they didn't like the wafcol last time I got it. They are on the jwb ocean fish for sensitive tums as well but it doesn't seem to be doing them any good.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes mine have Wafcol and they love it. It's the only dried food that they will eat and they've tried a few. I also feed them Naturediet wet food. My oldest Bichon who is getting on for 7 now has had Wafcol most of his life and he never seems to go off it. He used to have the salmon and potato one but now he seems to prefer the ocean fish and corn so I always buy that one now. It's not really cheap though, it's about £11.99 or something like that for a 3kg bag. 
It's the adult all breeds one I get and it's quite big pieces but they prefer them to small pieces that are usually recommended for smaller dogs. Pets at home sell Wafcol if you have any trouble getting it.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I have used wafcol S&P and its a very good complete.
Not well known but with an excellent ingredients list.
Wafcol


----------



## SPUDSMUM (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you for the replies ... sounds positive :thumbup: so I am going to give it ago ... luckily for me my local pet store stocks it so I will get some tomorrow and start introducing it in a couple of days ... sooo pleased I only bought a small bag of the JWB


----------



## ownedby2cats (Oct 12, 2010)

I use that or the wainwrights salmon and potato for my girls as Tilly has food allergys and it allergic to many of the ingredients in normal dog food. She's 9 now and has been on it or the wainwrights for the past 6 years.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Naturediet and Fish4dogs seem very popular, too.

We had sloppy poos and nasty wind when we first got the puppies and switched foods more than once.

Because they were very young, they reacted to everything new, so we tried swapping them to other kibble (the breeder had them on Pedigree puppy), then Orijen (one of the purest kibbles on the market), then Wagg (bad move) then raw. We literally tried one of those once before deciding it was too nasty.

Puppies will react to new stuff so persist with whatever you decide on.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

JWB isnt the best for delicate tums. Some get on well with it but it upsets others so could be the cause of your problem.
Havent tried wafcol but my son uses Wainwrights salmon and potato, I used to use skinners salmon and rice but decided kibble wasnt for us and feed 100% wet now with the odd raw chicken wing for teeth


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

My pup's been on it for3 months as is good on it, after a lot of price checking, we found that viovet were a LOT cheaper than most, they charge £29.67 for 15kg plus £1.00 delivery.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

can i recommend symply salmon and potato - its a brilliant food, mine love it and do really well on it, even my staffie who had his stomach perminantly damaged by previous owner


----------



## SPUDSMUM (Aug 8, 2010)

Once again thank you for all your replies ... I hope it suits him as its really getting a worry and keep having to swop foods is really not good for him.

I am planning on starting him on it tomorrow morning, 90% of the royal canin and 10% of the wafcol. Fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## SPUDSMUM (Aug 8, 2010)

UPDATE ...

So far so good on the Wafcol ... he seems to be enjoying it and is actually chewing it unlike all the other foods where he just hoovers it up  lol

Tum & bottom seem fine so far ... tomorrow will tell as he will be on full wafcol as we will run out of the Royal Canin after his brekkie.

I really hope we have cracked it :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Got everything crossed for tomorrow. All sounds good so far


----------

